# Recipe for Chocolate Cake Roll - Like a Giant Hoho



## bumblebee (Dec 3, 2008)

I like to bake from scratch and I don't eat alot of store bought sweets but I do enjoy an occasional Hostess Hoho :lips:. I've had good success making pumpkin rolls and lemon cake rolls. I'm now in search of a good recipe for a chocolate cake roll with a white filling and a thin outer chocolate layer....just like a giant Hoho! I don't know why...but it just sounds like something fun to make (and eat). Does anybody have such a recipe?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have a recipe per se. However, if I were making that project, I'd use a chocolate genoise for the cake, a white buttercream for the filling, and a poured chocolate fondant for the "icing." Recipes for each of the components abound. Honestly, I'm not a pastry guy, and don't have any recipes I'd call special, and certainly none original with me. Still, if no one comes forward I'll try and point you in the right direction.

FWIW, the trick with a genoise is getting lot of air into the eggs via much beating, then not knocking it out either with over-beating, or by later rough handling when adding the following ingredients. 

BDL


----------



## bumblebee (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info BDL. I will definitely keep that in mind.

Bumblebee


----------

